# Ac Cover



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

Our OB is home and just waiting to be put back into action, but a question comes to mind. While I cover the tires, should the AC unit also be covered throughout the summer? What do most do, and what is your logic or words of wisdom on this matter???


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

In the south we never cover our AC . Its on most of the time !
I never cover my tires as I use my TT at least 4 times per month. My tires wear out long before the sun will rot them.


----------



## WWH (May 7, 2010)

We are about 100 miles north of Houston and have lots of humidity and HEAT. In our climate I would be concerned about the cover increasing mildew and mold.

However the folks from the snow and ice country may have different needs and reasons to cover it.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Nahh, no way am I crawling up there every time I want to move the trailer or use the AC. If the cover degrades far enough, you can buy new ones. Being in the north, we cover the entire trailer during the winter, but that's a different story...


----------

